
How CIA Made Google - stiray
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e
======
mtmail
From 2015. Older, quite dismissive, discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15824495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15824495)

------
stiray
I think it is important. Do people still think the same, after, lets say
Crypto AG discoveries? Snowden? RSA? NIST recomended backdoored random
generator?

From my perspective, day by day it is more plausable. When google has started
with search engine, I would laugh at it. Today? Not any more...

